# Can a WL GSD have more than one master?



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi there,
We have decided that we were adding a dog to our family and the WL GSD is pretty high on our list.
I am currently reading as much as possible on the topic.
It would seem obvious that if possible, some sort of genetic obedience and coldness to strangers/other distractions would be desirable.
But this leads to the following questions: Can the dog have more than one master? Would the dog listen and act the same with both myself and my girlfriend, or would he try to dominate/ignore her?
Regards,


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

In my experience GSDs will choose one special person as "theirs", but that doesn't mean they won't obey anyone else. Your dog should be able to distinguish between other pack members, including you and your girlfriend, and strangers. I am Keefer's special person and my husband is Halo's. Keefer and Tom adore each other, and Halo and I adore each other too. Both dogs will seek out attention and affection from each of us, and I race Halo in flyball. Tom can't be there at tournaments or she'd leave me in a heartbeat to go say hi to DADDY DADDY DADDY!!! :wub: But without him there as a distraction she works very well for me. 

Who that special favorite person is will be chosen by the dog, and you may not have much say in the process.  If you're both involved in the training, and are consistent about your expectations of behavior you shouldn't have a problem. But if she's lax and doesn't enforce the rules or lets him/her get away with stuff, then it's possible that the dog will learn s/he can blow her off without consequences. 

Tom is much less strict about enforcing rules, so the dogs know that they don't always have to do what he says. For example, he'll put them in a down while we eat dinner and not notice that they got up and wandered off after a few minutes. I find myself prompting him often: "Did you release them?"  And then he'll yell at them to come back and lay down again, lol!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It's impossible to say because all dogs are different It depends on lots of things, how much time one spends with puppy, training , temperament..I will say most dogs do gravitate towards one person in the family more than others, doesn't mean they will ignore or dominate others.

It's not about being a "master" it's about creating a good bond and relationship.

I have always had wl gsd's. They all have been much more bonded to me than my husband or anyone else. They have all tended to be dogs that ignore strangers, aloof (as they are supposed to be), tolerant, they all have/had made me the center of their universe, quite flattering, and makes for easy training. 

I do have the luxury of being able to spend alot of time with my dogs.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

(What's a WL GSD?)


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

mehpenn said:


> (What's a WL GSD?)


working line


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My GSD favors me but will work with my son too. She definitely works better with him if I'm not around. If she so much thinks I'm there, she spends more time trying to find me. We are pretty consistent and use the same commands so we don't confuse her. I probably let her get away with more, because she is so darn cute:wub:...that hasn't made a difference in our relationship(she obeys and watches over me), she is my little snuggler..I love her more then words can say:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My shepherds have always been 'mine'. My previous pair would listen to my wife most of the time... but my male liked to try to yank her chain a lot. Grim she didn't even really try to bond to. Just left me to him. He's bonded very strongly to me, and reacts to things differently if it's her or me with him. I wouldn't say he 'ignores' her (then again, he's still very young) but he isn't as quick to obey. He seeks me out every single time. It is a great feeling. She likes shepherds... I really don't know why she's taken such a back seat with Grim, but she's OK with it. IMO, there's no love and dedication like a GSD.


----------



## NoVAGSDGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know if my dog is a WL dog or not since she is a rescue, but for the longest time whenever my girlfriend would tell her to do something she would always turn her head to me with this "do I have to look" lol. But she eventually got over it and now she listens to her pretty good.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how do you know he won't try to dominate or ignore you?



RushGSD said:


> Hi there,
> We have decided that we were adding a dog to our family and the WL GSD is pretty high on our list.
> I am currently reading as much as possible on the topic.
> It would seem obvious that if possible, some sort of genetic obedience and coldness to strangers/other distractions would be desirable.
> ...


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> how do you know he won't try to dominate or ignore you?


I assume that the dog would probably bond first and foremost with the person who will do most of the training/working/running with him.

But who knows, it could very well happen.

One way or the other, the question remains the same, though.

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

NoVAGSDGuy said:


> I don't know if my dog is a WL dog or not since she is a rescue, but for the longest time whenever my girlfriend would tell her to do something she would always turn her head to me with this "do I have to look" lol. But she eventually got over it and now she listens to her pretty good.


My last dog was like that ... it was hilarious. UNLESS you knew "how" to speak to her in the proper tone, she'd flat out ignore you. You know those dog people that come up at your dog in that high-pitched voice ... omg omg, can I pet your dog? She'd just look at them and sidestep ... as if to say REALLY? Do they have no clue how to say hello properly?


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

My husband has working border collies and the GSDs are mine (I have one WL). I do all the training, grooming, feeding and exercising of my dogs. However, they will listen to him and go with him for a run with him if he wants them too. I am their "special" person though.

The key is to for you both to be consistent in your handling of your dog. If you want the dog to respond well to both of you, then the ideal would be to share the care, training, exercising of your dog.


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

I am going to look at a 5 month old GSD today. The woman is moving out of state, and says she won't be able to keep him.

What should I look for in a pup this age? My main concern is that he has not been socialized or taken out much, as she said he seemed a little "nervous" around large dogs when he has him out, and of loud noises away from home. As a 5 month old, shouldn't still exhibit wanting to meet people and be inquisitive? 
Would those issues be from lack of getting the pup out? Maybe a dumb question, but I had gotten all of my previous dogs as small puppies, so am wondering how much of his behavior is already set, or if it is just lack of socializing the pup.

She said she will bring his "papers", so not sure what that would be. She also stated that his grandfather is World Seiger, Zamp Von Thermodos.


----------



## Ayla (Oct 11, 2012)

Five months is still young, have you met the puppy? Keira hasn't been socialized much and she's five months tomorrow, we took her to the dog park and she improved tremendously. She was even compelled to jump into our neighbors car to say hi. =\ so the pup is still young I believe and you can improve anything, also a trainer would be better if you yourself can't. =]


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ayla (Oct 11, 2012)

As for the actual topic I think that questforfire is right, my husband and I both work with Keira and she responds well to both of us. So much so that I'm not sure who she is bonding to the most? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

I am meeting them in a few hours. Beautiful from photo...red/black. What should I expect this male to weigh...maybe 50-60 pounds, for his age?

She said he is medium to low drive, which is fine with me. I am looking for a dog to train to replace my Service Dog that had to be put down. The SD was a high drive working line, and I loved her, but she was quite a challenge.

I hope to see on the papers from the breeder, if any of the guarantee would transfer. I know he is micro chipped from the breeder and will have limited registration until his hips are checked (which is what she said). Not sure what else to look for, but trying to figure out why she is selling at such a low price, other than she is leaving the state? She told me she paid $1200 for him, and is selling at $550.00. 

Does the breeder transfer the name on the microchip when he sells the dog, and now the person who owns the dog should be able to do that?


----------



## Ayla (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm not as experienced with GSDs, Keira is my first but from what I have read 50-60 pounds sounds about right. A female at 5 months averages 40 I believe... Someone else could help you more but I would think meeting the pup would be best. Good luck. =]


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

RushGSD said:


> But who knows, it could very well happen.


Not necessarily! I've always done all the training, I do the grooming, the vet visits, the feeding, the long hikes, and every single one of our females has been a Daddy's girl. The only dog we've ever had together that lived and breathed for ME has been Keefer. 

My bond with Halo is definitely stronger since we've been doing flyball, I assume because we're now have a fun activity to enjoy together. I was always the one who did the training and Tom was always the one who threw the ball for her at the park. Even if I threw it she'd bring it back to him, lol! Halo and I have been to several out of town tournaments where it's just the two of us all weekend - this is our activity that doesn't have anything to do with Tom, and that has definitely changed our relationship.


----------



## Ayla (Oct 11, 2012)

I didn't see the bit about the micro chip, I think it depends on what kind of micro chip but you should be able to change everything. We have one for our chihuahua and getting it for Keira, it's used all over the world I guess and we can change it as many times as we need or want. But we live on a military base and its a requirement... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ayla said:


> As for the actual topic I think that questforfire is right, my husband and I both work with Keira and she responds well to both of us. So much so that I'm not sure who she is bonding to the most?


I'll tell you how it is with Keefer. Whenever I'm home, wherever I am, he is. When I'm in the office on my computer he's usually laying right behind my chair, and if not he's somewhere in the room where he can see me. (Just now I turned around and there he was, looking at me. I said "hi, baby" and he immediately got up and came to me.  )

If we're in the living room watching TV in the evening he's either on the floor at my feet or across the room where he can see me. In the morning when I'm in the bathroom taking a shower and getting ready for work he's laying in the hall where he can keep an eye on me. 

If I get up and walk out of a room he follows me. Every single time. I don't need to say a word or even look at him, he just gets up and comes with me. If he's watching me and I hold out my arms he immediately gets up and comes to me for some love, no matter what he's doing or how tired he is. 

When I'm not home he doesn't always hang out where Tom is, he waits for me to come home. He gloms all over Tom for affection, and has been draping himself across his lap for hugs since he was young. I don't allow that, and have never reinforced it with my attention, so he doesn't do it to me. When Tom is laying on the couch he'll go over and lick him all over the face. 

But no matter how much he loves Tom, and he clearly does, he loves me more. :wub:


----------



## Ayla (Oct 11, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'll tell you how it is with Keefer. Whenever I'm home, wherever I am, he is. When I'm in the office on my computer he's usually laying right behind my chair, and if not he's somewhere in the room where he can see me. (Just now I turned around and there he was, looking at me. I said "hi, baby" and he immediately got up and came to me.  )
> 
> If we're in the living room watching TV in the evening he's either on the floor at my feet or across the room where he can see me. In the morning when I'm in the bathroom taking a shower and getting ready for work he's laying in the hall where he can keep an eye on me.
> 
> ...


Aw that's sweet. Keira doesn't follow just one of us, she kind of checks on both of us all the time. When I shower my chihuahua usually comes and lays in the bathroom with me, I leave the door open and Keira comes in several times sometimes lays in there. But she follows my husband as well. She seems to tell me she needs something more than she does my husband but otherwise it's hard to tell. When I let her out or in she almost never tries to just go through the door she usually waits for me to say ok where as with my husband she sometimes just runs past. 

She's only five months so perhaps it takes more time? She was supposed to be my husbands, but sometimes it seems like she's bonded to me instead of him? She doesn't follow like a shadow but I've read that that is typical of female GSDs.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

I noticed with Baron who we had a long ago and our current 8 month old Kaylee both who are true WLGSD have been loyal to only me. It does not matter where I go they are right there with me. When it comes to respect and listening. Both of them worked and listened to me but no one else. 

With Kaylee she is very loving at times but she does not listen to anyone else like she does me. Ever since I started using rank drive with her our relationship, training, and work/playing has become amazing. I am number one and she is number two in our partnership. Everyone else is number 3. I have worked with Kaylee to be respectful of my two adult family members in the house and with my sister to. 

When it comes to training Kaylee only will do for me. She will protest and be very reluctant to take direction from anyone else. Baron was the same way. He was respectful of other family members but he would take direction only from me for training. 

I think it is very true with WL GSDs they are a one person/family type of dog. With some of the dogs that are rescues it might take a while to win them over and earn their trust and respect. Once you earn that everything else falls into place.

With Kaylee since she is all about me I have had my mother do exercises with her to build the bond and raise my mother's rank. With all of the exercises Kaylee has been listening better to her, but the dog still prefers me, lol. I noticed Kaylee's response has improved when my mother gives a command. I think if you put the right methods in action you can achieve duel masters in the dogs eyes. They have their favorite people, but it is possible to have more than one master.


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

WISLADY said:


> I am going to look at a 5 month old GSD today. The woman is moving out of state, and says she won't be able to keep him.
> 
> What should I look for in a pup this age? My main concern is that he has not been socialized or taken out much, as she said he seemed a little "nervous" around large dogs when he has him out, and of loud noises away from home. As a 5 month old, shouldn't still exhibit wanting to meet people and be inquisitive?
> Would those issues be from lack of getting the pup out? Maybe a dumb question, but I had gotten all of my previous dogs as small puppies, so am wondering how much of his behavior is already set, or if it is just lack of socializing the pup.
> ...


I fail to see the relevance with the original topic but hey! Why not? lol 
Is this thread hacking the reason why the thread has been moved from *General Information* to *Choosing a Puppy*??


----------

